# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  мелькать перед глазами

## Оля

Слушайте, как сказать "_мелькать у кого-то перед глазами_"? В смысле маячить, надоедать.
Все языки в Лингво перебрала, нигде такого нету, что ли?   ::  Везде дается вариант в смысле - мерцать, возникать и пропадать, виднеться вдали.
Помните, в "Иронии судьбы" есть сцена, где Лукашин говорит - хотел жениться, а потом как представил, что она все время будет мелькать у меня перед глазами, туда-сюда, туда-сюда...

----------


## Zaya

мельк*а*ть
5) разг. (_перед кем-л; часто попадаться на глаза_) 
come into smb's view often, make oneself noticed (by) 
Мне почему-то кажется, что в данном случае "мельтешить" может быть синонимом.
мельтеш*и*ть _просторечное_
2) (_суетиться_) to mess / to fuss around 
Но лучше, если выскажется кто-нибудь из носителей.   ::

----------


## Оля

Похоже, у носителей жёны перед глазами не мелькают!  ::

----------


## Lampada

_To prance, to flaunt_?

----------


## chaika

glassy eyed? http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/glassy-eyed 
make your eyes glaze over? (Phrasal verb)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Слушайте, как сказать "_мелькать у кого-то перед глазами_"? В смысле маячить, надоедать.
> Все языки в Лингво перебрала, нигде такого нету, что ли?   Везде дается вариант в смысле - мерцать, возникать и пропадать, виднеться вдали.
> Помните, в "Иронии судьбы" есть сцена, где Лукашин говорит - хотел жениться, а потом как представил, что она все время будет мелькать у меня перед глазами, туда-сюда, туда-сюда...

 именно в "Иронии судьбы" это значит: 
I wanted to marry her, but then I imagined how she would always be flashing about in front of me [flashing about in front of my eyes], here, there, everywhere!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> glassy eyed? http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/glassy-eyed
> make your eyes glaze over? (Phrasal verb)

 No, no, "oстекленевший взгляд" is not what we're looking for. 
"Mелькать (мельтешить) перед глазами" means that the person is always there, before your eyes, _prancing_ ( :: ) and fussing around and annoying the hell out of you just by his/her mere presence. Something like that. Is there word for that in English? 
I remember the scene in the "Usual Suspects" when one of the characters is nervous and constantly walking back and forth in front of the others (they are in the small jail cell), until the other one says him something along these lines (but I don't remember what  :: ). Russian in that case would say "Хватит мелькать перед глазами!", or "Не мельтеши!".

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I still think "to flash" works the best. 
To flash in front of one's eyes

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I still think "to flash" works the best.
> To flash in front of one's eyes

 I didn't try to contradict you, *kalinka_vinnie*.  It's just that the strangest thing happens lately: I don't see the last post in the thread. First I thought that it was me being inattentive, or that the posts appeared while I was writing my own. But it looks that it's just not there when I read the thread. Odd.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Aha! You evil contadictor, I know what you are up to!!! Don't try to make up silly excuses!   ::   :P

----------


## Оля

Спасибо большое, Калинка!   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> I still think "to flash" works the best. 
> To flash in front of one's eyes

 Sorry, I don't think that works at all. It may be a correct literal translation, but the sense is completely missing. 
I'm going to have to think about this, though, to come up with something close to the meaning in Russian. I'll be back...

----------


## gRomoZeka

[quote=Matroskin Kot] 

> I still think "to flash" works the best. To flash in front of one's eyes

 Sorry, I don't think that works at all. It may be a correct literal translation, but the sense is completely missing.[/quote:2rrqps24]
Yes, it seems a bit odd to me too (I AM an evil contradictor, *kalinka*  :: ) 
"Flash" is just too fast (like "all his life flashed before his eyes" or something like that). While "мелькать перед глазами" is a continious action, like a Chinese torture, when the water keeps dripping on your head until you go mad.  ::  I can't explain better.

----------


## Zaya

По поводу to prance, to flaunt и to flash. Все эти глаголы вроде предполагают, что она будет ходить определённым образом. Но Лукашина раздражала *не манера* ходьбы (важно, с напыщенным видом, рисуясь или же очень быстро) — мы не знаем, была ли его бывшая деятельной женщиной, мечущейся по квартире и делающей сто дел одновременно ("электровеник", как говорится), мы вообще не знаем, какой она была — его раздражал *сам факт её присутствия*. Она, возможно, была покладистой и терпеливой, но его пугало то, что придётся сосуществовать с чужим человеком в одной квартире (здесь "чужой" — не кровный родственник). "Мелькать", как мне кажется, в данном случае — не "то появляться, то исчезать" или "носиться как вихрь", это именно "мозолить глаза".
И раз уж мы решили, что "маячить" — синоним, то нам подходит только одно его значение, а именно "надоедливо находиться перед глазами".
Если to flash не создаст впечатления, что она очень быстро ходила, то я за него.
Если создаст, то я за дословный перевод выражения "постоянно находиться перед глазами" или что-нибудь другое, но более подходящее.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Если to flash не создаст впечатления, что она очень быстро ходила, то я за него.

 Создает, и очень сильно. По-крайней мере у меня. Как-будто деревья за окном поезда мелькают.  ::  
Мне "flash" совсем не нравится. Ждем Матроскина, он что-нибудь придумает.   ::

----------


## Оля

Во, я нашла в Лингво:
мозолить глаза - _to be an eyesore to smb.; to plague smb. with one's presence_.
Но все-таки, как это совместить с "туда-сюда, туда-сюда"? 
"She would be an eyesore to me: here and there, here and there?"... Так, что ли?

----------


## Zaya

А вот здесь, мне кажется, можно взять кусок из калинкиного перевода: then I imagined that she would always be in front of me, here, there, everywhere, plaguing me with her presence.
Возможно, plaguing... даже лишнее. 
У меня в словарях eyesore это обязательно что-то страшно некрасивое.)) 
eyesore
1) что-л. противное, оскорбительное (для глаза)
2) бельмо на глазу
Есть у нас выражение "как бельмо на глазу", как у них — не знаю. Боюсь, создастся впечателение, что она страшна как смертный грех.
Монолингварные сошлись на том, что слово обозначает что-то уродливое:
something very ugly
something that is very ugly
something offensive to view 
an unpleasant or ugly sight in a public place
a thing that is very ugly

----------


## Leof

May I make some conjectures too, though I think I guessed wrong: 
to putter (potter?) around one's eyes 
to swarm before one's eyes 
to flicker
flickering 
to wobble   ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

By Jove! I think I've got it! 
"to be underfoot" 
This contains the sense of annoyance with constant close proximity. Mostly it's used with children, but it could be applied to any person. 
"I wanted to marry her, but then I thought about how she would always be there underfoot, moving about, [back and forth; to and fro] driving me crazy." 
Something like that, anyway. I wouldn't know -- I'm not married.  ::

----------


## Leof

doesn't to be underfoot mean _путаться под ногами?_ 
Usually it happens with things of different scale or size, like parent and kid or horse and dog.

----------


## gRomoZeka

"to be underfoot" - путаться под ногами.
It's very close, but not the same, I think.

----------


## Leof

I ask anyone answer if any of my versions fits well thank you. 
It turns around my tongue, I do not recall the words clear, but it was something like that: 
За что ты, Моська, лаешь на коня?
Но Моська продолжает в той же гамме:
Тяв-тяв! Он игнорирует меня...
И путается вечно под ногами!   ::

----------


## Zaya

Да, выражает раздражение, но в нашей ситуации не подходит.
Дома у Лукашина всё делала мама, он ходил на работу да с друзьями пить. Боюсь, он собирался валяться на диване или в кресле сидеть, и чтоб никто мимо не ходил, а underfoot (= in the way) подразумевает как раз, что он раздражался бы тогда, когда, идя куда-нибудь, натыкался бы на неё.  Надоело.

----------


## Оля

Ну вот он, вот он, этот отрывок!  http://uploaded.to/?id=z5ctle
20 секунд!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Просто мои впечатления, без претензий на истинность:   ::  
to putter around - слоняться вокруг? вполне возможно! Только про глаза надо убрать, слоняться "вокруг глаз" - как-то жутковато 
to swarm before one's eyes - нельзя так про одного человека сказать. "Кишеть" могут тараканы, или, возможно, точки перед глазами. 
to flicker - нет. Это скорее для огонька свечи подойдет, который мерцает, мигает, и т.д.
flickering - то же самое.
to wobble - ни за что в жизни! Это к дерьму в проруби больше подойдет.   ::   
Повторюсь, что это всего лишь мои ассоциации. Но, думаю, "носители" меня поддержат.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> "to be underfoot" - путаться под ногами.

 Literally, yes, but figuratively it can also mean annoyance with someone's presence. If I say, "He's always underfoot", I mean that I wish he weren't around so much, not that he is literally like a cat that is making it difficult for me to walk. 
These are two different languages -- the expressions don't always correspond directly.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> I ask anyone answer if any of my versions fits well thank you.

 I like "to putter [or 'potter']". That conveys the meaning of moving about doing things aimlessly. 
By itself, though, it doesn't convey annoyance. That's why I suggested "underfoot".

----------


## Zaya

> it can also mean annoyance with someone's presence

 Then it fits.)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> it can also mean annoyance with someone's presence
> 			
> 		   Then it fits.)

 Серьезно? Ну что ж, да будет так.  ::  
Хотя все же "мелькать перед глазами" и "путаться под ногами" разные вещи, имхо.

----------


## Zaya

Ну, я написала "тогда". Я Матроскина Кота очень уважаю, но в данном случае предпочла бы выдержку из толкового словаря.   ::

----------


## Leof

На мой взгляд, остался единственный способ выяснить, как это будет по-английски. 
Кто-нибудь, у кого есть англоговорящие члены семьи, помелькайте, пожалуйста, у них перед глазами и узнайте, что, по их мнению, является причиной их возмущения! 
Someone, who have native English at home, please, помелькайте before their eyes for a while and tell us, what will they blame you for!

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Ну, я написала "тогда". Я Матроскина Кота очень уважаю, но в данном случае предпочла бы выдержку из толкового словаря.

 Слушаю и повинуюсь! 
un·der·foot 
adv.
1. Below or under the foot or feet; against the ground
2. At or under the foot or feet; on the ground *3. Hindering progress; in the way* 
Я не говорю, что этот вариант абсолютно, совершенно, точно подходит лучше всех. Нет, но звучит нормально и понятно. Может, кто-то выразил бы это по-другому. Еще не все "носители" предложили свои варианты. Выслушаем их, тоже.

----------


## Zaya

> Выслушаем их, тоже.

 Выглядит очень... по-английски.))

----------


## Оля

Matroskin, а ты отрывок посмотрел, на который я ссылку дала?..   ::

----------


## Zaya

Может, лучше сказать что-то вроде "нервировать своим хождением туда-сюда", "ходя туда-сюда"? Посмотрела, там ещё говорится о том, что им пришлось бы жить в одной комнате.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Я вспомнила забавный оборот: "to be very much in evidence" (вобщем-то это аналог "мозолить глаза"). Не то, чтобы он подходит к Олиному отрывку, но звучит прикольно, а-ля "слегка немного чересчур".  ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by Matroskin Kot  Выслушаем их, тоже.   Выглядит очень... по-английский.))

 Исправил твой пост.  :P

----------


## Zaya

[quote=Matroskin Kot] 

> Originally Posted by "Matroskin Kot":w4lgfx88  Выслушаем их, тоже.   Выглядит очень... по-английский.))

 Исправил твой пост.  :P[/quote:w4lgfx88]
Мой-то на месте.  :P  :P

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Matroskin, а ты отрывок посмотрел, на который я ссылку дала?..

 Еще нет, сорри. У меня на рабочем компе нет звуковой карты. Я посмотрю это дома.

----------


## Scrabus

[quote=Matroskin Kot] 

> Originally Posted by "Matroskin Kot":3ajwub7p  Выслушаем их, тоже.   Выглядит очень... по-английский.))

 Исправил твой пост.  :P[/quote:3ajwub7p]
Зря исправил, было правильно). А теперь нет  :P

----------


## gRomoZeka

Матроскин же пошутил! (по-крайней мере я это так поняла  ::  ) 
ЗЫ. Прошу прощения, по-крайне_ мере.   ::

----------


## basurero

Я думаю, что наиболее естественное выражение - это "to get in someone's face" 
She would be running around getting in my face all the time...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> She would be running around getting in my face all the time...

   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Матроскин же пошутил! (по-крайней мере я это так поняла  ) 
> ЗЫ. Прошу прощения, по-крайне_ мере.

 Матроскин дразнится.   ::  Во всяко_ случае, мне так кажется.))

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Матроскин же пошутил! (по-крайней мере я это так поняла  ) 
> ЗЫ. Прошу прощения, по-крайне_ мере.     Матроскин дразнится.   Во всяко_ случае, мне так кажется.))

 Вы правильно понялий.   ::

----------


## Winifred

I am late seeing this - I have been traveling lately. 
I would suggest "flutter." In English, a bird or butterfly flutters, and the movement before the eyes, although endearing and adorable at first, could be annoying after awhile.   
You could say, as suggested by Kalinka Vinnie,  "I wanted to marry her, but then I imagined how she would always be fluttering about in front of me, here, there, everywhere." 
The meaning is not as fast as "flash."

----------

